# .psd in Vektor umwandeln



## daniel_nl7 (11. März 2008)

hallo es tut mir leid aber dass ist irgendwie die letzte möglichkeit für mich hab schon total viel durchprobiert aber irgendwie schaff ich es nicht, eine .psd in vektor umzuwandeln, könnte mir jemand diese datei umwandeln? wäre voll super  danke
klick zur datei


----------



## ink (11. März 2008)

Hab mir die Datei nicht angeguckt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das dein Problem ist:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1574551-post5.html
(musst natürlich für dich a bissl abwandeln)
mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2008)

Hi,
also deine Datei it nun wirklich nicht schwer umzuwandeln. Vielleicht erzählst du uns mal woran es bei dir scheitert?
Weil ist ein Forum bei dem User User hilft und nicht User User die Arbeit abnimmt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## daniel_nl7 (11. März 2008)

nunja ich habe englisches photoshop cs, also daher bin ich mir nie sicher was ich tue, aber ich habe den schwarzen kreise-teil und danach den dunkelgrauen teil markiert mit dem zeuberstab und dann einfach "create clipping mask" geklickt. bei text und so konnte ich aufeinmal "add vector mask" anklicken und dann "Reveal all" oder so.. kann mir leider nicht viel darunter vorstellen, hab nur vector und mask irgendwie passend gefunden aber hat nicht viel gebracht, zumal ich nicht einmal ein programm hätt, in dem ich die vector funktion testen könnte..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2008)

Hi,
also ich würd dir ja mal gerne Inkscape ans Herz legen da gibt esauch einige Tutorials dazu:
inkscpe.org
Ansonsten biste eigentlich ganz gut mit den Tips des Links von Nesk bedient. 
Für was benötigst du den Vektoren wenn du kein Programm hast mit dem du diese verarbeiten kannst?

Sorry aber hab jetzt nicht wirklich Lust auf die ganzen englischen Sachen von dir einzugehen. Morgen vielleicht.

GN8


----------



## daniel_nl7 (12. März 2008)

Ja naja weil das logo brauche ich für die Druckerei und so 
ich werd mir mal inkscpe.org ansehen danke für den tipp


----------



## ink (12. März 2008)

Du musst da noch ein a mit reinpacken.
http://www.inkscape.org 

Und wenn in bissl in der Boardsuche guckst findet man sowas:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/160644-pfade-speichern.html

Und zur Übersetzung
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/211708-photoshop-lexikon-deutsch-englisch.html

MfG


----------

